# interesting pen for edc



## eart (Jan 10, 2006)

hey all check out this pen:http://www.elsewares.com/commerce/product_info.php?products_id=502
it's tiny enough For EDC, a bit on the pricey side thoug.


----------



## ackbar (Jan 10, 2006)

Personally, I'd rather have a regular full sized pen. Harder to loose. More confortable. And cheap


----------



## hawkchucker (Jan 10, 2006)

EDC+PEN=Fisher Bullet!


----------



## magic79 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yikes! $40 for a pen!

When I was in Japan years ago, they sold half-length pens everywhere for a couple of bucks. They were almost exactly the size of the one in the picture.


----------



## RebelRAM (Jan 10, 2006)

Try this for an EDC pen.
http://tinyurl.com/92u73


----------



## Hardball (Jan 10, 2006)

*Here's something similar for $6*

Try this one, I bought one just like it in the Airport about four months ago.

http://www.derringerpen.com/index2.html


Be sure and get a couple refills, they don't last long.


----------



## CLHC (Jan 10, 2006)

Those are the slim-line tiny ones. There's ION by Cross and like what Hawkchucker mentioned, the Fischer pen. Namiki makes Vanishing Point. But then again most pens are EDC'able aren't they?


----------



## carrot (Jan 10, 2006)

Neat pen, but I carry a Cross Ion pen for EDC. Small, but a nice thickness, and it always seems to grab people's attention.


----------



## Taylorf (Jan 10, 2006)

I agree with hawkchucker. The fisher bullet pen is very nice, small when not being used, yet about full sized when you are using it. Like a few others have said, the cross ion is nice too.


----------



## carrot (Jan 10, 2006)

I never really liked the Fisher Space Pen for some reason... it doesn't seem to write as smoothly as my Ion. (That, and I can't find the FSP now -- it disappeared on my desk or something.)


----------



## SJACKAL (Jan 10, 2006)

I bought my Fisher bullets, but I hadnt start carrying them yet coz I dont' know I could do it without risk losing them. Maybe I need to get the wallet as well...


----------



## CLHC (Jan 10, 2006)

The only reason for me not liking the Fischer Space Pen is because it's ballpoint. If they come out with a roller or gel then that's another reason for me to try it out!


----------



## magic79 (Jan 10, 2006)

RebelRAM said:


> Try this for an EDC pen.
> http://tinyurl.com/92u73


 
Not too good a pen if you fly a lot.


----------



## LowWorm (Jan 10, 2006)

I like the Fisher Bullet pens, but the Fisher Telescoping pen makes a great EDC pen due to its one-handed operation.

Penwa has a "secret" auction page that offers the best price on it anywhere at $20:

Fisher Telescoping Pen


----------



## CLHC (Jan 11, 2006)

I like the way how the Millennium Series from Fisher Pens looks, but it does set you back at around $130.00 though. . .


----------



## SJACKAL (Jan 11, 2006)

I think the Fisher Pens have to maintain their ballpoint strategy, after all that is why people buy them, for their pressurised ballpoints that writes on most surface.


----------



## cy (Jan 11, 2006)

here's a pic of my antique solid gold pen, fits perfect into loop of daytimer wallet. pen originally held a large lead refill, custom cut down a ball point cartrige to fit.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jan 11, 2006)

My favorite compact EDC pen.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm not a fan of Fisher pens. The ink is always splotchy and crappy. Whenever someone tells me that their Fisher refills are smooth, I find that we just have different tolerances of blotchiness and un-smoothness. That said, we're talking about a convenience pen where the form factor is more important than perfectly smooth writing, so the Fishers are attractive. For anything else, I usually try to talk people out of them.

BTW, the following pen gets very good reviews if you're willing to spend a bit. I'm vaguely under the impression that it uses Fisher refills, but not entirely sure. I like the form factor and features. Good news is, if it uses Fisher multipen refills, then you can also choose to replace the refill with one that actually writes smoothly, like Lamy's multipen refill.

http://www.inkastore.com/pen.html

Joe


----------



## CLHC (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey! Both those pens (Inka & Pico) look sleak and slick looking! Just can't get past the "ballpoint" format for _any_ pen. . .


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jan 11, 2006)

If you want to buy a Pico on the net, I have to strongly advise against the shiny version, it looks awfully corny IMO. All other colors they offer are just fine though.


----------



## CLHC (Jan 11, 2006)

There was another "small" form factor pen I saw sometime ago. It was more like the Fisher type pen but but larger girth-wise with lots of scroll working on it. Again the price was up there in the neighborhood of $200+ since it's more of a specialty pen from a company I don't recall right now. . .


----------



## neogoon (Jan 11, 2006)

My previous EDC pen was a Xikar, which I got from Island Tactical. The pen tended to separate from the cap when clipped to a pocket, though.

That was a replacement for a gimme I got from SAAB for taking a test drive -- I liked their version better, it was a little bigger around, but a friend's terrier got a hold of it and chewed up the wood part pretty good.

Here's my current pocket pen, which I like a lot. It's nothing fancy, but it is nice and small (next to my Arc AAA-P for comparison)







Oh, and the best part? Only $4.99 at Target.


----------



## eart (Jan 11, 2006)

thanks for all the links guys
i wonder why the small-ish pens are so expensive. $25? Wtf? Inca one doesn't seem to have any dimensions. Does anyone know how big it is when retracted?

Thanks


----------



## CLHC (Jan 11, 2006)

Just like baby's clothes. Small but definitely NOT cheap!


----------



## RA40 (Jan 11, 2006)

Pens are useful tools, I rotate with:

Waterman Hemisphere RB in a red marble finish. (I think that is the model.)
Rotring 400 series RB in a charcoal polish.
Pelican 100 and 200 series FP's. Fine and OM nibs.
(Most the above are ~$40) 
I have a few vintage pens but none are inked.

If I penned more notes, I'd like one from David Broadwell:
http://www.david.broadwell.com/pens.htm


----------



## Trashman (Jan 12, 2006)

I like that little wallet pen, but the price is rather high, I think. I've also got a Fisher Space Pen that I use a lot. I love it. It's the Titanium Crown Imperial model. You can get 'em for under $20 on ebay. The item descriptions often say they originally sold for over $100. I also have one of those black Cross pens with the gold accents. It's got my name on it. Between the two, I like the Fisher. I'm not a big writer, however, so it may be that I just don't know a good pen when I use one. I really think my fisher is smooth smooth smooth. I gave the same one to my uncle and he also loves it. He's what I'd call a "major" writer. He says he uses it a lot at night when he's laying in bed and needs to write upside down. Before I gave it too him, I thought, "who the heck is ever going to write upside down?". Well, it turns out that it's him!


Edit: Ok, WHO posted the Inka pen link? (J/K, I saw who posted it) Please keep the cool links to a minimum, ok? I really do need to stop spending money, and I just said I'm not much of a writer, but I think that Inka pen needs a home on my keychain! (if it's small enough)


----------



## LowWorm (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm with Trashman on the Fisher pens...I bought a few Bullets that were going amazingly cheap at an online store. They were frankly quite horrible, ink-wise. I realized I must have gotten that retailer's old or defective stock. Wrote to Fisher, who sent replacements, and big improvement. I've had numerous bullets, the telescoping pen, and the Crown Imperial Titanium since then and all have been very smooth (not perfect - a few small blotches here and there, but consistently smooth). I write a lot, and no other pen offers the same quality for the price, imo.


----------



## carrot (Jan 12, 2006)

I've found writing to be smoother with EasyTouch or RSVP pens than with Fisher. The disposable ones. Maybe I'll get another Fisher, it was handy because it was so small.


----------



## vaism (Jan 12, 2006)

now, where's a good place to get those fisher bullet pens? Penwa?


----------



## CLHC (Jan 12, 2006)

I like and collect pens (fountain) as much as I like and collect flashlights. I purchase some from Fountain Pen Hospital and Signatory as well as The Colorado Pen Company.


----------



## LowWorm (Jan 12, 2006)

For Fisher, there's Penwa (I like them a lot - quick shipping and good prices):
www.penwa.com

Also The Writer's Edge has a big selection. Pricier, but more helpful Web site:
www.thewritersedge.com

Island Tactical also has a small selection of Fisher Pens, and they offer a small CPF discount (in Dealer's Corner). Their service is very good.
www.islandtactical.com


----------



## CLHC (Jan 12, 2006)

The Writer's Edge! I have to remember that one. Thanks LowWorm!


----------



## vaism (Jan 12, 2006)

:thanks:


----------



## Coop (Jan 13, 2006)

I think the Lamy Pico is pretty good. Only real downside is that the mechanism is quite sensitive to dirt and stuff. Never take one to the beach with you


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 13, 2006)

The INKA is very nice too.... I have one in Titanium.....Throw an eye here :

Inka Pen 

Hope you'll like it


----------



## simbad (Jan 15, 2006)

I found this one for EDC


----------



## Christoph (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't need another new Ti pen:hairpull: why did you do this to me Frenchy
C


Frenchyled said:


> The INKA is very nice too.... I have one in Titanium.....Throw an eye here :
> 
> Inka Pen
> 
> Hope you'll like it


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 15, 2006)

Hehe Cristoph....if you have too much TI pens, please send me one or post a picture here  Choose your preference


----------



## Christoph (Jan 15, 2006)

This Fisher is all thats out right now the rest are in storage.I have three two are very custom and one is my humble attempt at design.





C


----------



## Lee1959 (Jan 15, 2006)

The only pen I carry EDC is the one on the SAK Midnight Manager, which is sirprisingly comfortable to write with for its size. I do prefer Cross pens for normal writing though, I like a thin pen with a smooth fine point. I dont like those huge ergo pens.


----------



## Solstice (Jan 15, 2006)

I've mentioned these little tools on other "EDC" threads, but as the pen in them made me choose them over any other multitool I'll site them here too:

Victorinox makes a "Signature II" and "Manager II" line that has a retractable pen in one side of the handle in place of the toothpick. It writes very well. You can extend the nailfile to get a more natural pen feel. For lots of writing, I'd use a full sized pen, but this little guy does very well for simple needs like jotting down phone numbers, signatures, etc. Of course, you also get the useful little knife and other tools to boot in a unit that is under 2.5" long. 

Right now, my only true EDC pocket tools are my Manager II (it is the one with the bottle opener/phillips screwdriver tool for emergency beer opening) and my Arc AAA-P. Much as its great to ALWAYS have the Arc for light, there are frequently surprize times when I need to write down something and the pen comes to my aid.

EDIT: looks like I was beaten to the punch mentioning these as I was typing . Now everyone can see what I'm talking about.

For die hard flashaholics, check out the "Midnite" versions of these knives, which opt for a red LED light on the other side of the handle (instead of tweezers). While being quite dim, it is ideal for true night vision preservation.


----------



## Yooper (Jan 15, 2006)

I have a Levenger wallet pen. It's very small and comfortable and opens into almost full size, but for some reason it fails after several months in my pocket and I have to put a new refill in. The pen in my Swiss Army MiniChamp Midnite, which also has a red LED light, is more reliable. I second the review of this LED light - it's very dim, but doesn't affect your night vision at all.

I just ordered a Derringer Wallet Pen yesterday to try as a replacement for my Levenger. Might need an Inka now too, though...


----------



## GadgetTravel (Jan 16, 2006)

I collected pens long before flashlights and have quite a few. Mostly fountain pens but also a fair number of rollerballs and somewhat fewer ballpoints. I rotate but on pretty long intervals. So I might carry something for 3-6 months and then switch. Currently Im carrying a Namiki Vanishing Point which is the easiest to carry of any fountain pen I have seen. It has a retractable nib and is relatively small. I also carry one of the relatively inexpensive multipens; black ink, red ink, pencil and stylus in one.

As far as buying pens, I have gotten some great deals at Fountain Pen Hospital, mentioned above. I also got a hard rubber Conklin crescent filler fountain pen from them that was made in about 1918 and a red and black swirl pattern Waterman from about 1924. Both still write beautifully although the nib is a bit stiff on the Conklin. I went into a Colorado Pen store at a mall once and noticed that all the pens were tagged with the manufacturers list price. I asked what they really sold them for and they said the price on the tag. I asked if they were kidding. Turns out they werent so I was right out the door. Places like Fountain Pen Hospital and Joon in New York routinely sell at 10-20% off list and often go way beyond that. I dont think they sell ANYTHING at list price. Ive bought quite a few pens from those two places either in person, over the phone or on the web and not had any customer service issues. Both now sell on the web and I would highly recommend them.

Also a question for cy, is that pen a Yard 'o Lead?


----------



## SJACKAL (Jan 17, 2006)

Penwa is good yeah.


----------



## GiveMeLight (Feb 28, 2006)

vaism said:


> now, where's a good place to get those fisher bullet pens? Penwa?


I recently picked up a space bullet at an office supply store called Staples. For $15!! best price I've seen anywhere...
Best online prices I've seen run around $20 + shipping.

I also carry a Victorinox Minichamp, same frame size as the Vic Classic, but a couple more liners holding more tools (very useful mini phillips screwdriver with magnetic tip). Instead of a toothpick, has a retractable ballpoint.





Gabe


----------



## cy (Feb 28, 2006)

CHC said:


> I like and collect pens (fountain) as much as I like and collect flashlights. I purchase some from Fountain Pen Hospital and Signatory as well as The Colorado Pen Company.


good to hear someone else knows about fountain pen hospital. really like old collector fountain pens. but I like them fully functional. have no use for broken pens.

Sheaffer white dots still have a lifetime warranty. Sheaffer and company will still honor. Sent in my Dad's 50's Sheaffer white dot and they sent me back a new Gold nib Sheaffer pen. retail was several hundred dollars for that pen. 

sent it back because I wanted the old shafer fixed. to Sheaffer's credit, they took the time and fixed my dad's old white dot fountain pen.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 28, 2006)

I agree with you there on 'having no use for broken pens.' Nice experience and good to hear they still will fix Sheaffers.

The Fountain Pen Hospital has very unique pieces which can cost $$$$$$! I was thinking of sending them my Waterman Opera (I've had and been using since 1987) for fixing/maintenance. Maybe getting another nib in F. I like how they'll do a quote prior to working on it.

Enjoy!


----------



## cy (Feb 28, 2006)

getting lazy.... should post a few pic of my fountain pens. also have a interesting solid silver Mont Blonc pen.


----------



## JoeDizzy (Mar 1, 2006)

I used to carry one of those Fisher space pens, until it leaked and ruined a pair khakis. Prone to blotch quite a bit. Fit, finish and ergos were great but it misses the boat on function.


----------



## bexteck (Mar 1, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a pressurized pen similar in length to the Fishers that has a tight fitting or screw on cap so that if it does leak, will not ruin any clothing?


----------



## jmy808 (Mar 1, 2006)

I edc a Rotring Quattro Graphite Multipen
in Glossy Graphite with Black, Blue & Red Ballpoints and a 0.5mm Mechanical Pencil. It comes in handy in a pinch and is an instument I can be comfortable whipping out in a meeting or on the green.
Jay


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Mar 1, 2006)

I like the shape and size of the FIsher Bullet SPace Pens, and I have a couple, but I don't use them as they alsways seem to have leaked that gooey ink when I come to use them, it may write on anything, but it gets everywhere !


----------



## chmsam (Mar 1, 2006)

Since I need to maintain logs in an area where food is prepared I have grown to love FSP's. I always have one with me. They were a pain years ago, but I have used bullet pens and their refills for Parker ballpoints for about three years and have had no leaks and very rarely any blotching. When I work road rallies, the paper often gets damp and I often have to write at angles that really make using the pressurized cartridge a necessity. BTW, one recently went through the laundry by accident (as if I'd do that deliberately -- well, now that you mention it...) with no leaks and it still works perfectly.

I also have a Cross Ion but it tends to collect dust more than getting used, although I can't really say why because I do like it.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 1, 2006)

Speaking about the A.T.C. Ion—I am currently EDCing that one in chrome steel as of late. So far it's been great!


----------

